# Red glacts are here! :D



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

And man do they look good. They have some really nice size to them too. . .

Heres a few pics. Only took a few, I want to let them settle in for a bit without bothering them too much.

Enjoy !


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... gorgeous!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

They look really good...GL with them!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

beautiful! I remember back when red galact's were difficult to breed and even harder to acquire.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Still are for both ! lol

Ive been on a wait list for U.S. born red glacts for a while now. These were born in Europe.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Look good! Who did you get them from?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

nathan said:


> Still are for both ! lol
> 
> Ive been on a wait list for U.S. born red glacts for a while now. These were born in Europe.


 How did you get them here?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Sean Stewart

Hopefully I get a pair out of them !


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

beatufiul frogs!!!! im jelousssss


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Very beautiful frogs... I pick up 4 at a show last weekend. I've heard there is only one pair actively breeding in the States right now.

Good luck!
George


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah not many breeding right now at all .I know people that have them and they arent doing anything for them. well other then being sweet frogs to enjoy. . .


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are amazing looking frogs! Im pretty jelous!! haha


----------



## TExeter (Apr 15, 2009)

cool looking frogs.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Those look incredible!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

GBIII said:


> Very beautiful frogs... I pick up 4 at a show last weekend. I've heard there is only one pair actively breeding in the States right now.
> 
> Good luck!
> George


That doesn't sound right. I can't believe the one I know about in my area is the only one.

Those are awesome looking frogs. That is about the most vibrant red I have seen.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I just got 10 red galacts in two days ago. Nice galacts. Mine came from two different breeders in Europe. Awesome frogs. Brings my total to 14 now. Plus my 7 orange galacts. I really love these frogs. Let me know your sex ratios is down the road.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

phender said:


> That doesn't sound right. I can't believe the one I know about in my area is the only one.
> 
> Those are awesome looking frogs. That is about the most vibrant red I have seen.


I have a pair that go through all the motions and have even produced a few non viable eggs in the past, but consistently breeding...I wish.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Marc said:


> I just got 10 red galacts in two days ago. Nice galacts. Mine came from two different breeders in Europe. Awesome frogs. Brings my total to 14 now. Plus my 7 orange galacts. I really love these frogs. Let me know your sex ratios is down the road.


Sweet that you finially got yours too ! Sean's mom was telling me about a guy in Oregon that had ten that were waiting to be shipped for forever. Man Patience is a VIRTUE ! lol

Ill let you know once I figure out what they are. Hopefully between all the people that got some we can get some more going over here in the U.S.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Red galacts are here! *

Yup, that was me. I only know of three breeders here in the US that have these breeding. I felt that the delay in getting these was okay, since so many people are on a 1 year wait list from one major breeder. I am grateful that I have stock from 3 different breeders now. I have a 1.3, 1.2 and a 2.5 (I think). All nice brick red stock, and good sized.

How many did you get?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Red galacts are here! *



Marc said:


> Yup, that was me. I only know of three breeders here in the US that have these breeding. I felt that the delay in getting these was okay, since so many people are on a 1 year wait list from one major breeder. I am grateful that I have stock from 3 different breeders now. I have a 1.3, 1.2 and a 2.5 (I think). All nice brick red stock, and good sized.
> 
> How many did you get?


I only got 3. Wish I could have got more though. Any tips on sexing them? I know glacts can be really difficult to sex.

Someone mentioned snout length and angle works. Pointier, longer = males and shorter , more round = females. Not sure how accurate it isthough.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are absolutely stunning Nathan. How old are they?

Usually these pics make me jealous but I am proud to say that your pics make me excited. . . I finally pick up my red galacts on Sunday.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Those are absolutely stunning Nathan. How old are they?
> 
> Usually these pics make me jealous but I am proud to say that your pics make me excited. . . I finally pick up my red galacts on Sunday.


To be quite honest Im not sure on the exact age. Ill have to shoot him an email or call.

You getting yours from the same source?

And yeah its like Ive been trying to get some for a while now and it kinda hasnt sunk in that I got ahold of a few. Might not be that excciting to some but for me it is !

Still feel like a kid on christmas eve every time I have new frogs come! 

Oh and how many are you getting?


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Red galacts are here! *



nathan said:


> I only got 3. Wish I could have got more though. Any tips on sexing them? I know glacts can be really difficult to sex.
> 
> Someone mentioned snout length and angle works. Pointier, longer = males and shorter , more round = females. Not sure how accurate it isthough.


I'm going by body shape. Slimmer= males, rounded = females. Just a best guess. Some I have seen in pictures males have wider front toes. Like tincs.

These you and I received are nice sized. About the size of my older ones which are around 6 month old if memory serves me.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

phender said:


> That doesn't sound right. I can't believe the one I know about in my area is the only one.QUOTE]
> 
> One in your area and one in my area makes two. If Patrick's website is correct it makes three. Hopefully there are more and they will become more readily available in the future.... hopefully.
> 
> George


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

There was a girl who had a table at the last White Plains show who had a table of darts. She had about 8 Red Galact froglets. I started talking to her about them and she said her pair started breeding after 9 years???


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

jeffr said:


> There was a girl who had a table at the last White Plains show who had a table of darts. She had about 8 Red Galact froglets. I started talking to her about them and she said her pair started breeding after 9 years???


WOW thats nuts ! Maybe the key to them is it takes along time for them to be sexual mature? Us humans in this day and age want everything right away at the blink of an eye . . . Just a thought but maybe it takes years for this species and morph to breed . . .


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

jeffr said:


> There was a girl who had a table at the last White Plains show who had a table of darts. She had about 8 Red Galact froglets. I started talking to her about them and she said her pair started breeding after 9 years???


Probably Tim Heath's table? That's who I got them from.. His daughter is supposedly more invloved in the snakes. He's the guy in this area and he does shows in NY and PA. He was at the Reading PA show last Friday and Saturday and at a show in NY on Sunday.

George


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

GBIII said:


> Probably Tim Heath's table? That's who I got them from.. His daughter is supposedly more invloved in the snakes. He's the guy in this area and he does shows in NY and PA. He was at the Reading PA show last Friday and Saturday and at a show in NY on Sunday.
> 
> George


I don't know Tim Heath but it could have been him. There was an ajoining table with some snakes and other things.


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

Those are great looking frogs! I have a trio from Patrick! They started taking off for me in October. Then they just stop on a dime! But I was able to raise about 13 froglets from them. They will be for sale here soon!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Make that 2. Mine are 13 y.o. and still producing healthy froglets.



GBIII said:


> Very beautiful frogs... I pick up 4 at a show last weekend. I've heard there is only one pair actively breeding in the States right now.
> 
> Good luck!
> George


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Red galacts are here! *

They should be relatively easy to sex as adults. Males have huge toepads.



nathan said:


> I only got 3. Wish I could have got more though. Any tips on sexing them? I know glacts can be really difficult to sex.
> 
> Someone mentioned snout length and angle works. Pointier, longer = males and shorter , more round = females. Not sure how accurate it isthough.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Red galacts are here! *



frogfarm said:


> They should be relatively easy to sex as adults. Males have huge toepads.


Thanks for the info !


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Did any of you all get yours breeding?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Cindy Dicken has a breeding group and they seem to breed every other year or so for her. I think she still has some juvies left.


-Beth


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Marc said:


> Did any of you all get yours breeding?


Just pulled two clutches yesterday from my group that was laid the other day. If i give it any longer, I'd end up with a lot less eggs to mature to tads. I dont really want to split them up as sexing is not as easy as Aaron had mentioned. (interestingly, two of them are from Aaron's stock) 

It's best to give them some dry periods throughout the year, then heavily mist/feed. Works like a charm. But with all the rain we've been having out east, its all about synchronizing the heavy misting and it gets them breeding again.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Here are some pictures I just took. 

These froglets are set aside for another DB member. Just waiting for them to get a bit bigger. FYI, the froglets come out with more of an orange color, then as it matures, gets to that brick red color around 2 months old:



















Here's one about to come out of the water:










And of course, the parents. Gotta love these guys. Perhaps some of boldest frogs in my collection. They come out whenever I open the doors to the viv:




























Here's one of them on top of the covered petri dishes with eggs. Sorry, no eating for you, this time.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

You know I've always really liked galacts but it's one of the few I've never owned! I've seen them in person a few times at shows and pics really, no matter how good, don't do them justice. They are stunning viv frog. They contrast so well with the colors in a viv!

Do you have a full tank pics? Any specific parts of the viv that you feel are totally necessary ie egg deposition spots etc...?

Great pics btw!!!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Feelin Froggy said:


> You know I've always really liked galacts but it's one of the few I've never owned! I've seen them in person a few times at shows and pics really, no matter how good, don't do them justice. They are stunning viv frog. They contrast so well with the colors in a viv!
> 
> Do you have a full tank pics? Any specific parts of the viv that you feel are totally necessary ie egg deposition spots etc...?
> 
> Great pics btw!!!


Thanks!. I'll try to get a real FTS, but the other picture with the four of them pretty much sums it up. It's overgrown so they feel most secure, with plenty of black film canisters on the floor for hides. They typically sleep in these and lay in them occasionally. I also have a coco hut with a petri dish (pretty standard), and a small dipping water feature (like a small deli cup) about an inch deep of water. 

Over the years, I've noticed that red galacts require some kind of water feature. This will either be full or dried completely to give the effect of seasons. I breed these guys year round with my own simulated rainy season. I'll dry for about a month or two... and then mist a lot. Some people have running water features that help, but I've had luck with just heavy misting that leave the water features full of water when I entice breeding activity. A lot of food helps tremendously as they love to eat. I also leave a couple of petri dishes laying on the ground, and same deal with keeping them filled with water when I'd like them to breed. 

As far as temps, I've heard that they require it slightly cooler but I have these guys at the top of my rack which gets the most heat from the light fixtures below. I've had a thermometer there and it'll fluctuate from 76-82 on any given day. 

Of course, that's just how it works for me. I'm sure other people will chime in with their two cents. Best of luck.


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice frogs, when you get froglets from these guys I would defiantly buy some from you, because you don't live that far from you


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! I have not been able to see red galacs in person, but I can only imagine how vibrant these must be as their color is just popping off your pictures.


----------



## habubak (Jun 7, 2008)

I love my red galacs (got them from Patrick Nabors). For a few seasons they bred me out of house and home, but they've taken the summer off... it has been far too hot down here in Texas! In general, I experience difficulties transitioning successfully from ready-to-morph tadpole to emerged-froglet for some reason...

Also, I don't know how to get them to breed "consistently." I have a 36-gal tank with a group of 5, lots of broms, coco huts, and tons (think inches and inches thick!) of magnolia and live oak leaf litter. I've seen one of them calling, but no luck lately. Maybe they're just trying to keep from getting rusty, or they've got a clutch buried in the litter somewhere and aren't gonna tell me about it. Mine just kinda "go" when they get the feel for it, and "stop" a few months later. I've had mine for 6 years - they only started breeding at about 3-4 years of age, if memory serves correctly, and then had many false-starts (bad eggs).

My azureus are much easier to "regulate" when it comes to breeding using misting, feeding, and temperature. Galacs? If anyone's got it figured out, please share! 

Cheers,
-Steve B.
San Antonio, TX
1.1.0 azureus
1.1.3 galacs "red & black"


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

just as a small update... I decided to split my group up into pairs earlier this week, as I've noticed another clutch disappear (literally, overnight) last week. I'm happy to report that my gamble has paid off and I can confirm that I made the right choices with the pairs. I have two separate clutches well on their way. I was also afraid that I could have distracted the breeding activity by moving them, but they were clearly not deterred.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Snapped some shots of the little guys that is going to another member. Enjoy 




























They certainly look a bit more orange at this point, but they will eventually get darker. Also, I've noticed that some of the black markings on the back tend to disappear with age. I've had a 'Y' mark on one of my adults that was visible all until he was over a year. Now, there are hardly any signs of that marking.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, They are beautiful frogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Sounds like 2011, 2012 will be an resurgence time for Red galacs!!

When I started with PDF, I bought adults for 75 each$ and thought that was expensive. 

Crazy what demand did to their price, but everyone wanted orange and yellow back then ;-)

Good luck with them!

S


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

They look great! Reds are certainly one of my favorites!


----------



## Coppertop (Aug 13, 2011)

ErickG said:


> Snapped some shots of the little guys that is going to another member. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these little guys are adorable! Red galacs are incredibly stunning


----------

